# Al Reef



## allytanya (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello everybody
Looking at renting a villa in compound with shared pool, shared gym, security etc etc in the Al Reef area of town as it appears to tick all the boxes on our house "wish list" and within budget of 160K 
What is the life like in that particular area? is the infrastructure in place, are there many expat families living there, what the shops and restaurants like (are there any)
How easy is it to get about ( taxis etc)
Any comments, help, guidance is greatly appreciated.

I am obviously new around these parts and have been tasked with sorting out the schools for our children and the family home before my wife and daughters hopefully join up with me next month.

Cheers


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

there are loads of expats there... taxis sit at the gate if not you can ring up and order one. its very good for plane spotters. there are a couple of shops now. have you spoken to any schools for this year or next? very difficult to find a place. especially the younger years. there are rules about not having the kids in schools here.


----------



## allytanya (Feb 7, 2014)

hey busybee, thanks again for reply. We have both the girls confirmed spaces in the new Reach British School which is one you told me about it is scheduled to open September beside Al Mafraq hospital and Al Mafraq Hotel (please excuse the spelling but you know what I mean) so my understanding is that Al reef community s not to far from there is that correct. I am actually heading that way tomorrow to have a look around, and also going to look at a house in KCA so things are starting to fall into place, we also have the eldest provisionally accepted fpr intake into AISA for September, but I have found nothing for her for this current year, wha do you think the chances are?

Cheers


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

hi yes al reef is along the road 10 mins from reach british school. look at hydra village too if you want, but both reef/hydra very boxy.... reef suffers from airplane noise so stay away from that side hydra is on the other side of the motorway so will only have them flying on approach etc.


----------



## ascottz (Mar 6, 2009)

busybee2 said:


> hi yes al reef is along the road 10 mins from reach british school. look at hydra village too if you want, but both reef/hydra very boxy.... reef suffers from airplane noise so stay away from that side hydra is on the other side of the motorway so will only have them flying on approach etc.


Thank you, this is good to know as I was looking in this area as well.


----------

